#  > Classificados >  > Classificados >  >  Projetos Ópticos FTTH Com Custos Otimizados: Em 2019 Faça sua Rede FTTH.

## Especialista

*Se você têm um PROVEDOR que entrega o acesso final para seu cliente com Tecnologia VIA RÁDIO.**Se você têm um PROVEDOR que entrega o acesso final para seu cliente com Tecnologia VIA CABO UTP.*

*ESSE DESAFIO É ESPECIALMENTE PARA VC.*

* MONTE A SUA TÃO SONHADA REDE FTTH COM UM CUSTO BEM REDUZIDO!!!*
* NÃO ACREDITA, ENTÃO CONFIRA!!!

**Acredite em você!!!
*
*Antes de procurar as oportunidades de negócio em meio à crise financeira, você deve acreditar em si mesmo — seja positivo.*



Os provedores via Rádio sofrem um pouco com relação à capacidade de uma rede via Rádio, pois as tecnologias são limitadas, porém, as mais modernas são caras. Aos pequenos Empreendedores que atuam na área de Provimento de Internet para ter sucesso e aumentar seu crescimento, precisam de um pouco mais de informações sobre as novas tecnologias (REDE FTTH).

Redes Ópticas precisam ser muito bem planejadas, os Provedores que vêm da Tecnologia de Rádio com pouco planejamento, quando entra para Redes Ópticas têm que quebrar muitos paradigmas do passado e está com a mente aberta para um planejamento constante.


É Possível Projetar Redes FTTH Excelentes Fazendo Algo Que Poucas Pessoas Fazem.

Planilha de pré-projeto;
Planilha de ferragens;
Planilha orçamento da rede;
Lista de ferramentas da rede;
Lista de equipamentos para rede secundária;
Lista de equipamentos para rede primária;
Lista de equipamentos para KIT assinante;
Lista de equipamentos do POP;
Projeto desenhado no Google Earth (Arquivo em KMZ)
Configuração de OLT

*Primeiro Passo:*
Acredite em você, antes de procurar as oportunidades de negócio em meio à crise financeira, você deve acreditar em si mesmo — *SEJA POSITIVO*.

*Segundo Passo:*
Defina uma área de abrangência para seu Primeiro Projeto *FTTH (ESSE PROJETO É O QUEBRA GELO, VAI QUEBRAR DE UMA VEZ POR TODOS OS MEDOS QUE VC TINHA DE UM PROJETO DE REDE ÓPTICA).
*
Por isso vamos começar com uma rede pequena, apenas 64 assinantes (Uma porta PON DA OLT), com esse pequeno Projeto vc terá uma receita média de R$ 6.400,00 (Seis mil e Quatrocentos Reais).
*OBS: ESTAMOS CONSIDERANDO UM TICKET MÉDIO DE R$100,00 (CEM REAIS).

**Terceiro Passo:*Nessa etapa, temos que fazer um Pequeno Projeto para levantarmos toda rota do cabo, para fazermos todo levantamento de custo do PROJETO.

OBS: Tiraremos todas as suas dúvidas quanto a viabilidade do seu Projeto FTTH, dúvidas essas que há tanto tempo vc vêm garimpando na Internet.





Faça um Orçamento para um Projeto Otimizado de Rede FTTH. 
Temos uma Super- Promoção Para este Ano!!!!


!!!!! EM 2019, MONTE A SUA TÃO SONHADA REDE FTTH!!!

!!! NÃO PERCA TEMPO !!!!

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! EMPREENDA EM 2019 !!!!!!!!!!!!

!!!!!!!!!!!!! VOCÊ É O ÚNICO RESPONSÁVEL PELA VIDA QUE TÊM LEVADO, TAMBÉM É O ÚNICO QUE PODE MUDA-LA!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Anexo 69665Anexo 69668

----------

